# Need advice on finding CHEAP property in the Philippines



## welashubby (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello,

I only make $1000 a month at the moment with the business I have in the states (Remote office here) and my family and I are just starting out. I'm currently looking to purchase a lot of land and build on it. 

My wife and I love the Cavite area, as well as Metro Manila and need to find something cheap. We'd be super happy with anything 35 square meters to 60ish square meters.

Anyone have any suggestions on how to go about finding this? Most of the places I advertised are insanely expensive.


----------



## welashubby (Oct 13, 2012)

Just for more info, If a house is included with the property, I'm not looking for anything extravagant. As Gene stated, a flinstones condo would be fine.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

welashubby said:


> Hello,
> 
> I only make $1000 a month at the moment with the business I have in the states (Remote office here) and my family and I are just starting out. I'm currently looking to purchase a lot of land and build on it.
> 
> ...


My wife and I live in General Trias in Cavite Province and we rent. Cost of which is determined by location. Consider about 40% of your income to include the cost of living expenses, rent, utilities, etc. If it is any higher you are living beyond your means. If you can get a place 30SQM or larger that would be fine. The bigger the place, the more the cost. You just have to keep an eye out and stay away from realtors.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Condo prices in lwr Luzon*



welashubby said:


> Hello,
> 
> I only make $1000 a month at the moment with the business I have in the states (Remote office here) and my family and I are just starting out. I'm currently looking to purchase a lot of land and build on it.
> 
> ...



I can't help with prices in Manila but in the Municipality I live in of 33,000 they were selling 4 condo's and the price for the lowest smallest unit was 999,000 pesos and they want 300,000P down payment with 17,000P per month for 60 months, something like that I still have it in my car glove box, thought about it but I'm not working anymore. Hard to imagine with roughly 3,000 dollars and only two years of payments you can own your own condo.


----------



## berryb (Nov 10, 2012)

welashubby,,

Hi, do what i did (which wasnt in manila) but for a rent house when we first moved out of manila to santiago. When we first moved we couldnt find an affordable house / condo within are set price range oh they had 20K for 2 bedroom no hot water prices you know ridicules.. 3 days go by nothing prices where just to high,, well on the 4th day my wifes father came to help because he heard of a couple places that where for rent,, so after he arrived I told my wife you and your father go, I'll stay here just to see if they where jacking up the prices. well not even 30 - 45 minutes goes by my wife comes in and said she found a place,, 3 bedroom 120 sqm all bills paid / hot water / furnished for 8K a month. my wife paid the first month signed a contract and wham 30 minutes total.. 

What happened was because my wife and her father went they just got regular prices and they didnt mention me.. If I would have went or my wife said I am married to a texan than prices go up / way up.. and after we settled out the hotel bill and went to the house and the landlord found out oh she was mad.. 

Sorry for the long detail, but great story me 1 philippines 23. Just had to say it cause it was shot i'm still lossing the game though


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

My wife and I live in a place called Grand Riverside Subdivision in the Barangay of Pasong Camachile 1, General Trias, Cavite. We live in a 30SQM house with 2 very small bedrooms, living area [which is our sleeping area], comfort room, so small you have to go outside to change your mind, and a good sized kitchen. Our rent is 2,200 pesos a month, electricity is 2,500 pesos a month, Internet is 999 pesos a month, water is 120 pesos a month. Because it is a rent property, we can't do any building or upgrades on the place, BUT, my wife and I are looking for a place we can buy. I want a 50/60 SQM house which would be large enough for me to have my photography studio inside as well as my print shop. You just have to be careful and look hard to find a good place.


----------



## berryb (Nov 10, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> My wife and I live in a place called Grand Riverside Subdivision in the Barangay of Pasong Camachile 1, General Trias, Cavite. We live in a 30SQM house with 2 very small bedrooms, living area [which is our sleeping area], comfort room, so small you have to go outside to change your mind, and a good sized kitchen. Our rent is 2,200 pesos a month, electricity is 2,500 pesos a month, Internet is 999 pesos a month, water is 120 pesos a month. Because it is a rent property, we can't do any building or upgrades on the place, BUT, my wife and I are looking for a place we can buy. I want a 50/60 SQM house which would be large enough for me to have my photography studio inside as well as my print shop. You just have to be careful and look hard to find a good place.



I lived in a sub division in Pasig near mega mall,, (Summerfield Residences) on de-catro, 90sqm 3.5 mil.. I know they have stuff all over.. Pasig division wouldnt been to bad if it was closer to mega mall and not kinda put out of sight behind everything..


----------

